# The nightmare bowl



## LemonadeJay (Sep 30, 2014)

This story of this sycamore bowl started in the winter when my dentist told me he had some storm damage and I could come cut up as much of the sycamore as I wanted. Being a wood addict I loaded my Volvo SUV with a lot more wood than I needed or the car should carry.

As a thank you for the wood, I roughed out a bowl and set it to dry. Once it was dry enough, I decided to try stabilizing it in my new chamber. It got late in the day and I lost track of which pieces I had "cooked" in the oven. It became apparent to me that I forgot to "cook" this bowl when I had it on the kitchen table with a few other bowls for my wife to check out. When I picked it up, the resin from the bowl melted the finish on our kitchen table. Oops.

A few weeks later, I was going to get some more shop time in including cooking this bowl. I got the oven set and went to grab the bowl. Where was it? I thought about and realized I had put it on top of the car when I had to go to the store for something. I retraced my drive and found the bowl about a mile from home laying in the middle of the road. No cracks!

I jumped out of the car and drove home to get this bowl in the oven once and for all. I wrapped it in foil and put it in the oven to cook. I got sidetracked by something or other and went to the oven to take the bowl out and it was smoking. I burned the darn thing. A design opportunity? I am not so sure. It now has some hairline cracks. Time to rough out another sycamore bowl for my dentist . I guess, I am keeping this one.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 30, 2014)

I guess it became a big flying saucer !


----------



## bench1holio (Oct 1, 2014)

Sounds like this one wasnt meant to be!
Nice save


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 1, 2014)

Some story. Thanks.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 1, 2014)

Looks nice but you should have burned it- it was a "BAD" bowl...........

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 1, 2014)

You just gave it more character! Chuck


----------



## Kevin (Oct 1, 2014)

That's a funny tale. I guess you could call it the bowl version of the movie the Money Pit. Always biting you in the fanny when you least except it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Turner (Oct 15, 2014)

Some for one reason or another just dont work out.I run into some problems with flutes. Every piece is not destined to become a flute, bowl etc.


----------

